# The Ultimate SA Cure Thread! The Search Ends Here..



## JeremyThatsme (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi there guys like I promised I am opening this thread dedicated to natural ways of getting rid of SA for good  If you are looking for a natural cure for SA or just a cure in general to get on with your life and get rid of this annoying disorder then you've found the right thread!

Basically in this thread I will share what i've been doing that has brought my Anxiety levels down about 80% during the past 2 weeks and the results are consistent and only getting better. My Cognition, motor skills, brain fog, mood, OCD, and energy levels have also improved dramatically. Ever since I've been on this regimen.

But I am always trying to find more ways to improve my sense of well being. In other words I would like to be well over a 100% cured!

So I will basically be experimenting with many more supplements, vitamins, herbs, and more.

The purpose of this thread is create a massive resource of natural regimens or just one ultimate regimen that will kick SA to the curb for good. So we will go through trial and error with different herbs, supplements, etc.. Also we will
share discoveries and knowledge with other members so we can create a one size fits all regimen 


This is for people who want to cure their anxiety naturally if you disagree with this approach for any reasons please do not bother to post here.

I will share my current combination or mixture, of natural properties.
Please don't be afraid to try it and give it your all and post results and some information that you've found.

God Bless!

Please note that with my mixture KISS (keep it simple stupid) comes into play lol you will see why. The solutions to many problems can be very simple 

*My Current Regimen:*

First off I have realized that during my whole life I have had a pretty bad diet after reading about how raw foods can alkalize your body. I wasn't very comfortable with become Vegan, so I sought another approach and have found out that I can change my diet for the better, without leaving out meat and other foods.

Watch these video series on how important changing your eating habits are. You really are what you eat 

*Dr. Terry Wahls Presentation* *(A Doctor who cured her Multiple Sclerosis Naturally)*

Part 1 - Food as Medicine
Part 2 - Food as Medicine
Part 3 - Food as Medicine
Part 4 - Food as Medicine
Part 5 - Food as Medicine
Part 6 - Food as Medicine

If you did not completely understand everything here is a summarized presentation by her. She leaves out some details from her other presentation but it's well summarized and presented.

Dr. Terry Wahls Summarized Presentation

So that is the first part of my regimen, and so far it has been very effective for me and has had a plethora of health benefits for me not only for my mind but for my body as well 

The next part of my mixture is still a part of diet and this includes drinking something called Water.. Most of us especially us Americans drink mostly nothing but Coffee (which aggravates anxiety), Soda which also contains caffeine, Concentrated high sugar juices and alcohol. Watch this video series on how drinking enough Life-giving H20 is so important for our bodies and our Minds.

*Dr. Batmanghelidj Presentation *(Very unappreciated intelligent man who shows us how drinking enough water is essential for a better well being and mind)

Part 1 - Water Cure
Part 2 - Water Cure
Part 3 - Water Cure
Part 4 - Water Cure
Part 5 - Water Cure
Part 6 - Water Cure
Part 7 - Water Cure
Part 8 - Water Cure
Part 9 - Water Cure
Part 10 - Water Cure
Part 11 - Water Cure
Part 12 - Water Cure
Part 13 - Water Cure
Part 14 - Water Cure

*Questions and Answers for the Presentation*

Part 1 Q&A
Part 2 Q&A
Part 3 Q&A
Part 4 Q&A

So there you go, do you now understand the importance of Water? There was more to being hydrated than you thought.

So those are basically the 2 most important steps of my SA cure. Without those steps I would still have severe SA.

Next part is the good ol handy Omega 3 Fish Oil! I'm sure you all know about this stuff if you aren't taking it, I highly suggest you do at least 2 - 4g a day is adequate. For those of you who do not know about it. Here are 2 videos on how it works.

Part 1 - Omega 3 Video
Part 2 - Omega 3 Video

For more information on Omega 3 Fish Oil and why you need it there is a link to a detailed article below:

Omega 3 Article

*The last part of my regimen is Exercise.*

I will not include a video here as you all get the idea of exercise. If you do not like doing this, then walking for around 20 minutes a day should be enough. As for me I like to do a lot of calisthenics as an 18 year old Male. A ripped physique is my ideal body. But back on topic. Exercise will release endorphins in your brain which will make you feel happier and give you more energy. It also pumps the water you drink throughout your whole body so that your cells can utilize it.

I forgot to add that I do drink chamomile tea once in a while to calm me down even more before I go out.
or when I come home. So I guess that can be added to my regimen lol.

Chamomile Tea is basically a Native American tea that has sedative properties (sleepy properties) and promotes a calming effect which reduces anxiety. Make sure to get the Caffeine free tea as the caffeine will cause anxiety.

So that is my diet in a nutshell and like I said it's been 80% effective so far, and getting better everyday 
But I am still looking for more things to add to my diet to go well over 100% cured. So please guys post your results using my diet and post your natural discoveries and regimens here and I will add them to the Regimen List if everyone is reporting effectiveness.

I hope this works out for everyone so that we can all be finally cured, so we can do the things we've always wanted to with ease and live life to the fullest. After all Life is about the pursuit of happiness. 

*The Super Duper Regimen List*:

*Jeremy:* Paleolithic Diet, Adequate Water, Fish Oil, Exercise, Chamomile Tea

Matthew 7:7 "Ask and it shall be given to you, seek and you shall find, knock and the door shall be opened to you"


----------



## JeremyThatsme (Mar 30, 2012)

Bumping so this thread can be seen.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

This is incredibly interesting and i will sure to watch these videos but i dunno,

I used to eat fast food, drink ice tea and 0 exercise, and since I've done all of these things, cause i only drink water, i eat organic and i exercise, i dont feel my SA has lowered that much. we are talking of 1 year progression here from bad diet and laziness to opposite.

Coffee wise, im trying to stop for good, we will see how this goes.


----------



## JeremyThatsme (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey dude, sounds like you can benefit from this plan. Post your results here after a week. and be sure to post and natural remedies that work for you. Thanks!


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

JeremyThatsme said:


> Hey dude, sounds like you can benefit from this plan. Post your results here after a week. and be sure to post and natural remedies that work for you. Thanks!


ive been on this for months , but i will tell you how it feels if i stop coffee successfully, which i probably will, trick? dont buy it. its like fast food, or alcohol, if i buy it, i need to finish it all the same day, it can be gross XD


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

good stuff


----------



## BoringBum (Jan 10, 2011)

Okay, I'm about halfway through the videos by Dr. Wahls, and they are very interesting. I will have to take a look at it at a slower pace so I can absorb some of the information or record it, but she talks about the kinds of foods we need to eat as they contain micronutrients that help promote brain health. We need certain amino acids, minerals, vitamins, and certain elements like Sulfur to make sure we have enough of the appropriate neurotransmitters and enough material to build myelin (protective barrier for brain cells) to allow for good communication between brain cells. This can help (according to her speech) reduce headaches, irritability, depression, anxiety, etc.

I suggest everyone try and make time to look over the video and try implementing the information by eatting healthier (she talks about different food sources for all these micronutrients). Great find.


----------



## BoringBum (Jan 10, 2011)

I just want to say thanks again for putting this together, I'm glad I stumbled by it. One thing about mental health that gets neglected is nutrition. But it makes so much sense that it serves a great role, as we need certain nutrients to make sure our cells function properly! And if we don't get them, or don't get enough, there will be deficits in the molecules which can have, as shown, negative effects on our minds and body.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Wow this sounds incredibly Interesting , I always knew the junk foods we eat play a big part in some of the disorders and diseases we may have, and I know changing my diet eill help me to perform better , but I think simply I just need to learn to trust people and I think only God can help me in this area, I have no idea how to trust people. But this is really great and I will watch the vifeos one day .


----------



## JeremyThatsme (Mar 30, 2012)

BoringBum said:


> I just want to say thanks again for putting this together, I'm glad I stumbled by it. One thing about mental health that gets neglected is nutrition. But it makes so much sense that it serves a great role, as we need certain nutrients to make sure our cells function properly! And if we don't get them, or don't get enough, there will be deficits in the molecules which can have, as shown, negative effects on our minds and body.


No problem man i'm glad you found it useful.



Sugarslippers said:


> Wow this sounds incredibly Interesting , I always knew the junk foods we eat play a big part in some of the disorders and diseases we may have, and I know changing my diet eill help me to perform better , but I think simply I just need to learn to trust people and I think only God can help me in this area, I have no idea how to trust people. But this is really great and I will watch the vifeos one day .


This might be God's way of helping you. If you ever decide to try this let me know how it goes for you please. Thanks God Bless!


----------



## JeremyThatsme (Mar 30, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> ive been on this for months , but i will tell you how it feels if i stop coffee successfully, which i probably will, trick? dont buy it. its like fast food, or alcohol, if i buy it, i need to finish it all the same day, it can be gross XD


Yeah man I stay away from coffee lol. I hear it's addicting also. You should try to stop drinking it. Let me know what happens. God Bless.


----------



## JeremyThatsme (Mar 30, 2012)

bumping thread!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Paleolithic Diet is my fave!


----------



## OoieGooie (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the thread. It will take me some time to go over those vids but I will.

The coffee thing is interesting. This year I started drinking it and I gotta say, i'v had some bad moments. Although I won't link it to 100% coffee but it sure can't be a good thing.

For people like myself, water and fish oil are things I did use a lot in the past but over time started to not use so much. Its good to have a slap in the face and start taking these things again. Although I never drink softdrink.

Cheers.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I didn't see the videos since they're really long, but how much water does it recommend? I started drinking a lot of water, so that I'm peeing every 1 hour, but it didn't seem to help my anxiety


----------



## Myriana (Apr 9, 2012)

Giving up coffee will be hard... but I totally wanna try it!! Is there another way to get some of these nutrients other than eating sea weed and fish???


----------



## JeremyThatsme (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm sure there are alternative ways to get those nutrients. But those are the best sources i'm sure. I'll go ahead and find some alternatives for you. But I recommend you try those lol.


----------



## JeremyThatsme (Mar 30, 2012)

Myriana said:


> Giving up coffee will be hard... but I totally wanna try it!! Is there another way to get some of these nutrients other than eating sea weed and fish???


Okay, it seems like you can get some decent iodine from an herb called Watercress which is a garnish. And as for Omega-3, the best source is from fish. But you can also get them from flax seeds, they sell flax seed oil supplements too. Hope this helps out a little.


----------



## adam28 (Apr 13, 2012)

I've been following this strategy for about a week now, and have had some pretty good success so far. I usually eat healthy, but I started following the paleolithic diet more strictly. Also I am usually spotty with getting enough exercise but in the past month or so I've amped it up to a steady 4-5 days a week cardio and 3 days a week weights. I've been making sure I drink plenty of water to. Anyway I'm really starting to feel great, my anxiety is down enough that I'm talking to people, even strangers, and my depression which comes and goes is completely beaten right now. In fact all in all I feel amazing. Now if I can only garuantee that I keep this up .


----------



## LifeinAShell (Apr 12, 2012)

Diet and exercise really helped me basicly just drinking alot of water fishoil and any tea + eating only whole foods


----------



## JeremyThatsme (Mar 30, 2012)

adam28 said:


> I've been following this strategy for about a week now, and have had some pretty good success so far. I usually eat healthy, but I started following the paleolithic diet more strictly. Also I am usually spotty with getting enough exercise but in the past month or so I've amped it up to a steady 4-5 days a week cardio and 3 days a week weights. I've been making sure I drink plenty of water to. Anyway I'm really starting to feel great, my anxiety is down enough that I'm talking to people, even strangers, and my depression which comes and goes is completely beaten right now. In fact all in all I feel amazing. Now if I can only garuantee that I keep this up .


Dude that's awesome! Thanks for sharing this, keep me and everyone else updated on your progress, I wanna know how others are doing with this cure! Don't slack, keep it up man it only gets better from here


----------



## JeremyThatsme (Mar 30, 2012)

BUMP! I urge everyone to follow this regimen now! I am now 100% CURED!! I have no anxiety around people and I no longer have the fear of doing something awkward, my words come out smoother. I can even think so much clearer. Life has never been this great in years. I feel like I finally have myself back! 

If you're tired of SA please try this. It doesn't hurt to just implement this free information into your life. It's simple and it really works! If you're looking for a Cure seriously look no further it's right here! Please post your success stories here so everyone can see!

This is some real hope for you guys! 

I hope it motivates you enough to try out this diet.

Cheers!!

-Jeremy


----------



## HarryHaller (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't mean to discount anyone's success in recovering from social anxiety, but I can't believe no one has commented yet on the absurdity of this "cure" for social anxiety.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ why is it absurd? Many illnesses did not exist in the Stone Age when only natural food was eaten e.g. cancer. In any case negativity is not helpful.


----------



## HarryHaller (Dec 23, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ why is it absurd? Many illnesses did not exist in the Stone Age when only natural food was eaten e.g. cancer. In any case negativity is not helpful.


Just sayin'. Are you currently following this regimen in order to be 100% cured?


----------



## Awkward Penguin (Apr 23, 2012)

6 months have passed since i became vegan, words can't describe how good i feel mentally and phisically . After 4 years of eating tons of meat and eggs thinking it would help me gain more muscle (bodybuilding lol) i feel like my body has reborn for a second time.
Unfortunatly no diet can cure shyness, but feeling great and having tons of energy is always a good thing, right? 
I am extremely convinced that people who suffer from S.A.D are also very sensitive about other living beings, and more open minded that other people


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow thanks for the info will check out fo sho!!


----------



## adam28 (Apr 13, 2012)

HarryHaller said:


> I don't mean to discount anyone's success in recovering from social anxiety, but I can't believe no one has commented yet on the absurdity of this "cure" for social anxiety.


Everyone is different and is going to be affected differently by a healthy lifestyle. However I do think that just about anyone can benefit some from this. I'm not close to 100% cured, but I do feel better than I have in a long time. And the last time I felt this good I was on a strict exercise regimen back in HS. Back then I didn't have SA.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

HarryHaller said:


> Just sayin'. Are you currently following this regimen in order to be 100% cured?


I only saw it about twelve hours ago, so not at the moment. I do substantially follow the Paleo diet.


----------



## JeremyThatsme (Mar 30, 2012)

HarryHaller said:


> I don't mean to discount anyone's success in recovering from social anxiety, but I can't believe no one has commented yet on the absurdity of this "cure" for social anxiety.


This kind of skepticism was expected. It may sound "absurd" to some people because of the simplicity of this solution, but like I said the solutions to many problems can be very simple. But everyone who thinks this is stupid and nonsense try it out and let me know if you think the same way.

It may not work as fast as it did for me, and you may not recover as much as I did. But I guarantee you it will help a whole lot. How can that be a bad thing?

For anyone who has any negative comments please keep them to yourself like I said in the original post, as this is supposed to be a thread for hope.

Continue to post your success guys. I'm following up on this thread every now and then to see everyone's results.

Peace out!

-Jeremy


----------



## mystory (Nov 28, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ why is it absurd? Many illnesses did not exist in the Stone Age when only natural food was eaten e.g. cancer. In any case negativity is not helpful.


Actually cancer has been around for much longer than humans. It affects all multicellular organisms.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

mystory said:


> Actually cancer has been around for much longer than humans. It affects all multicellular organisms.


It is extremely rare in people living in Stone Age conditions today.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm reading this thread and all I'm imagining is this song with the words changed to 'quackity quack'...


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ this says more about you than it does about the thread.


----------



## adam28 (Apr 13, 2012)

I just want to update my progress. Its almost been 3 weeks now since I've been following this regimen, and right now I feel good. I had a bit of a down period durring week 2 but I've kept at it, and I'm starting to feel better about myself and my future. I would say my SA is 60% gone at the moment, and in general I'm happy. One cool thing is that today I feel like I have a runners high, even though it's an off day for me. As I said in an earlier post I really think this is going to be an almost complete cure for me, because when I was on a strict long-term regimen in HS I didn't have SA and I was very happy overall. At the very least 60% is really good progress, and I plan to keep this up.


----------



## Anthias (Apr 27, 2012)

interesting thread. it was only when i started treating my anxiety as a biochemical problem instead of a psychological problem that i began to make progress in treating it. fish oil and exercise have been the biggest successes for me. the fish oil needs to be concentrated with far more EPA than DHA and i need to take vitamin E with it to get the full effect. with exercise, short fairly intense daily sessions work best for me.


----------



## adam28 (Apr 13, 2012)

This thread deserves a bump, people NEED to see this info because it might can change your life. Quick update on me at about 4 weeks...I would say I'm somewhere around 70% over my SA. A few days ago I went on a date and was very comfortable which surprised the hell out of me. I even talked so much that I was a little hoarse! Me hoarse!!! I was hardly nervous at all and I've been comfortable jogging outside and in the grocery store which are very good signs for me. Not only am I going to keep this up, I've scheduled a day to run a marathon and am looking forward to 7 mo of training for it. Nothing can stop me now!


----------



## JeremyThatsme (Mar 30, 2012)

adam28 said:


> This thread deserves a bump, people NEED to see this info because it might can change your life. Quick update on me at about 4 weeks...I would say I'm somewhere around 70% over my SA. A few days ago I went on a date and was very comfortable which surprised the hell out of me. I even talked so much that I was a little hoarse! Me hoarse!!! I was hardly nervous at all and I've been comfortable jogging outside and in the grocery store which are very good signs for me. Not only am I going to keep this up, I've scheduled a day to run a marathon and am looking forward to 7 mo of training for it. Nothing can stop me now!


Nice dude! This is the coolest success story in this thread yet! This just made my day man, it's great to see i'm actually helping people. Let me know how that marathon goes! Keep on bro! Don't stop!

-Jeremy


----------



## adam28 (Apr 13, 2012)

JeremyThatsme said:


> Nice dude! This is the coolest success story in this thread yet! This just made my day man, it's great to see i'm actually helping people. Let me know how that marathon goes! Keep on bro! Don't stop!
> 
> -Jeremy


I'm glad I made your day , I think this is a really great thread you've made. I'm definately going to keep this up, and am really looking forward to living my new life!


----------



## JeremyThatsme (Mar 30, 2012)

adam28 said:


> I'm glad I made your day , I think this is a really great thread you've made. I'm definately going to keep this up, and am really looking forward to living my new life!


I'm glad you appreciate it bro. And I am looking forward to hearing about your new life. Don't be a stranger man!


----------



## matisyahu (Dec 2, 2011)

is the paleo diet the same as "The Caveman Diet"??


----------



## Barbapapa (Mar 5, 2010)

matisyahu said:


> is the paleo diet the same as "The Caveman Diet"??


Yes


----------



## danielleewright151 (Aug 30, 2010)

I manage a coffee shop =/ Haha! That aside, this is fantastic, simple, wonderful information that I intend to incorporate into my daily life and share with others. In fact, I've already started. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Is there a transcript of the videos available? Playing them all would use about a gigabyte, and reading is more effective than listening in my case.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

I will check out all of the videos on food and diets. They are very interesting and intelligent. I think some coffee is okay, but coffee with sugar, like the ones you can buy in stores, I can only take one without negative side effects. Sugar and caffeine = bad combination for me. 

I disagree about the amount of exercise. I have found that walking does nothing. 20 mins of not trying very had in exercise does nothing for me. 30-45 mins of exercising hard out, makes me feel absolutely fantastic afterwards. I can imagine what it is like to take a happy pill. I go to the gym and spend 15-20 mins on each of 2 or three machines. I push myself to finish the 15 mins each one machine. I drink more than 750 mls of water at the time I am at the gym. I sweat a lot. When I don't try really hard and push myself I don't feel any where near as good.


----------



## JeremyThatsme (Mar 30, 2012)

Back to check on everyone's progress! Bump so more people can see!


----------



## matisyahu (Dec 2, 2011)

JeremyThatsme said:


> Back to check on everyone's progress! Bump so more people can see!


Hey, what does your diet look like on a good day?


----------



## JeremyThatsme (Mar 30, 2012)

matisyahu said:


> Hey, what does your diet look like on a good day?


Hey there usually i'll make some stir fries with beef, chicken, fish, or any type of organic meat. i'll also mix in some fresh veggies, it's always nice to get some colored vegetables like bell peppers so i'll mix some of that in there too.

The other veggies include stuff like broccoli, onion, and garlic. The onion and garlic is essential for a lot of things especially in getting rid of bad bacteria in the gut. You can also use whatever veggies you like but don't forget the bell peppers. You need the nutrients from those.

I'll usually make a huge batch and contain it so I have some for later.

I also recommend eating a lot of leafy greens and fish.

I will sometimes grill some salmon, and have a hefty green salad on the side, with just the veggies, no egg or croutons, or anything else. I do add in a homemade dressing though that I make out of white vinegar and olive oil it tastes great.

I also make soups and stews.

Also make sure to get some almonds for a snack during the day and drinks lots of water.

There are a bunch of recipes that you can follow though I recommend getting a paleo cookbook.

I cook many more dishes, but I just named my favorites and the dishes that I believe help me the most.

Hope this helps!


----------

